# MPC "Racers Wedge"



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I was really stoked to see this kit reissued. I had not built one since it first came out back in the 70's when I was a kid!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

beautiful build. the wedge has been released occasionally. i picked it up when it was packaged with the camper.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice build! 🤙


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Very cool build! I like that color. What model car will you be presenting on the wedge?


----------

